# Swedish MTB's.



## Dartskipper

These folks don't just preserve their naval heritage, they have great fun playing with them, too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIZRmOD0JIs

Yes, I would love to have a go!


There are many videos of this group, but this is a good place to start.


----------



## Oryzias

Does anybody know anything about the T21 class Swedish Ex MTBs that were in Gibraltar late sixties? When I did some electrical work on one in 1968 it had been locally re-engined with Packard power units.


----------



## BobClay

I'm writing to Santa for one of those …. (*))


----------



## Dartskipper

Oryzias said:


> Does anybody know anything about the T21 class Swedish Ex MTBs that were in Gibraltar late sixties? When I did some electrical work on one in 1968 it had been locally re-engined with Packard power units.


In the 1960'sand 1970's there was some "black market" activity going on in those waters using fast craft. I know of one ex Offshore Powerboat (GEE, owned when racing by Edward Greenhall) that was sold to Gibraltar owners. She was found to be smuggling stuff in from North Africa and was impounded by the Revenue Officers. Instead of disposing of her at auction, she was burnt.


----------



## Erimus

Some years ago I was acting a Cargo Super on a project loading out of the Tees and there were a couple of these,which had been loaded in Hamburg, in open crates on deck....understood they were going to Hong Kong as anti-piracy craft.

geoff


----------



## BobClay

What would be the range of one of those fuel wise ?


----------



## Oryzias

I was employed by a communications equipment supplier in Gibraltar in the late sixties. One of the jobs that I was given, was to provide the cabling for some equipment installation on some ex MTB type vessels. Most of the vessels were the double diagonal planked type of timber hulls. However, two that caught my imagination were small, metal, stepped hull designs. I think that the reason they resonated with me, was the fact that they were the image of a MAS boat model that I was given as a child in Italy. These vessels were Swedish built versions of the Italian hulls. The interior looked like an aircraft, perforated ribs etc. I was told to"do your work and don't ask questions" which I did, but I have always been curious about those beautiful little metal hulled vessels. I wonder does anybody remember them? Know about them? Have any photos of them? I believe they were used for delivering cigarettes, having the ability to leave quickly if the situation required it. The oldest and most celebrated of them was called "Lucky Lady". The re-engineering of these boats was exquisite and very thorough. Some of them carried extra fuel in drums on the deck (presumably to extend the range) they looked like depth charges!


----------

